# Review: Nitro Blacklight 2012



## thetraveler (Feb 24, 2010)

Conditions: sunny blue skies, unbelievably cold weather, hard pack and ice on the slopes (a red and a black slope were used in the testing).

Setup: 160 Nitro Blacklight 2012, Raiden Phantom 2012 in Large

Outstanding freeride board. It is remarkably light and thin and not too stiff. It is very rapid edge to edge and holds it really well (makes riding ice fun). It is simply amazing for carving. Best for last: this thing is fast. It has a hyperspace drive. As soon as you point it things around you get blurry and before you know it you're going up the lift again, panting and more excited than you've felt on snow in a long time. 

It is also quite a bit cheaper than the Custom X. I'll be testing the Burton tomorrow to see whether they are in the same class and if the Custom X is worth the extra dollars...


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Digging up an old thread I know, but how are the Raiden Phantoms? I've got my eye on this since a video I saw of the binding tech looks pretty stick. Plus the review on BA's site. In particular the airbag/bushings for dampening, and the ratchets look smooooove. I'm always battling bad ratchets in the snow (I guess that has to do with my cheaper bindings).

They'll be going on an EVO, 35/65 park/all mountain freestyle.


----------



## thetraveler (Feb 24, 2010)

jdang307 said:


> Digging up an old thread I know, but how are the Raiden Phantoms? I've got my eye on this since a video I saw of the binding tech looks pretty stick. Plus the review on BA's site. In particular the airbag/bushings for dampening, and the ratchets look smooooove. I'm always battling bad ratchets in the snow (I guess that has to do with my cheaper bindings).
> 
> They'll be going on an EVO, 35/65 park/all mountain freestyle.


if you pay for several sessions at a renowned hypnotist i might be able to dig that information out of the back of my head. but then you'd probably be able to buy the bindings for that kind of money. go on what BA said and maybe research a few other online snow-equipment reviewers...


----------

